# CoDeSys V3.5 SP10 mit Steuerung verbinden



## mario1 (2 Januar 2017)

Hallo,

und ein gesundes neues Jahr.

Ich habe V3.5 SP10 auf zwei PC installiert. Auf dem Acer kann ich unter Quellcode von Steuerung laden das Gateway auswählen und bekomme über Gerät suchen meine Steuerung angezeigt.
Mit dem zweiten PC (Samsung) bekomme ich auch das Gateway angezeigt (Status grün) wenn ich aber nach einer Steuerung suchen lasse bekomme ich kein Ergebnis und beim Abbrechen der Funktion wird die Software mit einem Fehler beendet.(Fehler besteht auch wenn ich das Projekt an die Steuerung übertragen möchte.) 
Ich habe die Software schon neu installiert aber auch danach besteht der Fehler weiter.
Beide Rechner befinden sich im selben Netz können über TCP/IP miteinander kommunizieren und ich kann die Steuerung auch anpingen.
Das Betriebssystem auf beiden Rechnern ist Win7 64Bit die Firewall habe ich auch schon versuchsweise abgeschaltet.
Typ Steuerung ist Raspberry 3.

Hat jemand eine Idee, worin die Ursache für den Fehler bestehen könnte? 

mfG
Mario


----------



## RobiHerb (2 Januar 2017)

Auch neues Booten aller "Teilnehmer" bringt keine Lösung?

Vermutung ist ggf. nicht korrekt ausgeloggt?


----------



## HausSPSler (2 Januar 2017)

Hi,
kannst du mal für einen Test das Gateway des PI verwenden?
Also neues Gateway mi PI IP-Adresse anlegen und dann umschalten auf dieses und auch über dieses Scannen.
Das muss gehen!

Grüße


----------



## mario1 (3 Januar 2017)

Hallo,

habe ich probiert.




Funktioniert aber leider nicht. Ich vermute das Problem im Windows.

mfG
Mario


----------



## mario1 (4 Januar 2017)

Hallo,

ich kann nur nicht verstehen warum das Gateway (gleiche IP-Adresse wie Steuerung) gefunden wird (Status grün) und die Steuerung nicht.
Gibt es noch andere Einstellungen die überprüft werden können?

mfG
Mario


----------



## HausSPSler (4 Januar 2017)

hast du mal den Filter ausgemacht.. damit du alles SPS siehst, per Default werden nur SPS angezeigt die zu deinem in dem Projekt konfigurierten.

Grüße


----------



## mario1 (4 Januar 2017)

Hallo,

ich habe den Filter ausgeschaltet. funktioniert auch nicht.
Es wird nur das Gateway erkannt (vom Rechner und Steuerung) keine andere Steuerung auch nicht die Control Win Sys Tray.

mfG
MArio


----------



## Teefan (6 August 2020)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich stehe vor haargenau demselben Problem, nur das ich ein Dell Laptop mit Win10 verwende. Gab es zu dem Problem der nicht auffindbaren Steuerung (Raspberry Pi 3) eine Lösung?

mfG
Teefan


----------



## HausSPSler (6 August 2020)

Hi,
wenn du einen aktuelle Version verwendest ist definitiv eine Lösung das Gateway auf dem PI nach zu installieren.
Dann über das Gateway auf dem PI Scannen.
( das muss man immer dann wenn UDP geblockt ist oder man in ein 2. Netzwerk rein will auf diese weise tun)
By the way, wenn du das EdgeGateway dann eh schon installiert hast, dann kannst du den PI auch noch in den Automation Server hängen und über diesen dich dann von überall auf diesen PI einloggen oder auch die Webvisu aufrufen oder debuggen was auch immer.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8KLywg51Xyk&t=1s


----------

